# Ramadan 2010



## Elphaba

The holy month of Ramadan starts in a little over a month (probably 11th August subject to moon sighting) and I thought it worthwhile to provide some information to those who have not experienced this before.

All countries in the Gulf are founded on the principles of Islamic law. However, they are tolerant to all faiths, and attract a vast number of expatriate workers from around the world, and have thriving tourism industries. For visitors or recent arrivals in the region Ramadan may be a new experience. 

Ramadan is a time when Muslims refrain from eating during daylight hours as an act of sacrifice that reminds them of the challenges of the poor. It is a time for generosity of spirit and a period when family ties are renewed and enhanced.

Non-Muslims are not required to follow Islamic practices during Ramadan, but there are customs and regulations that should be observed by everybody. Non-Muslims are expected to respect the Muslim Ramadan practices by not eating, drinking, or smoking in front of Muslims or in any public place in the UAE during daylight hours. This includes your car. Transgressions can be fined.

Independent eating establishments will not open until sunset, but many stay open into the early morning hours. Most food courts will be shut during the day, but you will find one or two places in each mall that are screened from public view but open. Most hotels will serve food in a location not in the public view during the daylight hours. Some hotels will not serve liquor during the month of Ramadan, but most in Dubai will serve alcohol after 7.00pm. It seems that every year more and more places serve food during the day, but these will be screened from public view. 

Children, pregnant or breast-feeding women and people who are ill are not expected to fast, but please be subtle if giving children drinks or snacks in public.

Live music is not permitted and you will find that many bars and restaurants are more low-key than usual. Obviously brunches stop for the month. As an alternative, you may wish to go to an Iftar buffet. These are laid on by hotels, although strictly speaking it is the meal for breaking fast in the evening.

Driving during the late afternoon and early evening is best avoided if at all possible. The law states that everyone should work two hours less, but some have shorter hours and others expect non-Muslims to work a full day. Traffic is very heavy as people rush to get home for Iftar and can be even more erratic than usual.

Women especially, should consider their attire during Ramadan. Skimpy clothing should not be worn at any time, but extra consideration should be given to our Muslim hosts during Ramadan.

Business hours will be adjusted in consideration of Ramadan and the work hours are typically reduced. If you need to conduct any business during Ramadan, it would be wise to call in advance to verify the adjusted business hours. In the work environment, you may find it more difficult to schedule meetings. Best to assume that everything takes longer during Ramadan.

The end of Ramadan will be marked by a three day public holiday, Eid al Fitr (probably from 9th September subject to moon sighting) and the first night will be dry (no alcohol served anywhere). It is a time of celebration.

I hope this helps.

-


----------



## Miss Maha

thank you for the information


----------



## marc

YES. 

Ramadan Business Hours!!


----------



## jamin

I will be arriving mid-end Ramadan so this really helps. Thank you! What about buying food in the day? Are there restrictions on this?
J x


----------



## Elphaba

No restrictions on buying food. In fact food sales go up during the month as people entertain lavishly at home in the evenings. Many people actually end up putting on weight too.
-


----------



## sandypool

Eid al Fitr just in time for my Birthday. Feels like it was only just Ramadan last week! Anyway Ramadan Kareem to those who will be fasting.

Thanks E for the timely reminder.


----------



## Guest

Elphaba said:


> The holy month of Ramadan starts in a little over a month (probably 11th August subject to moon sighting) and I thought it worthwhile to provide some information to those who have not experienced this before.
> 
> All countries in the Gulf are founded on the principles of Islamic law. However, they are tolerant to all faiths, and attract a vast number of expatriate workers from around the world, and have thriving tourism industries. For visitors or recent arrivals in the region Ramadan may be a new experience.
> 
> Ramadan is a time when Muslims refrain from eating during daylight hours as an act of sacrifice that reminds them of the challenges of the poor. It is a time for generosity of spirit and a period when family ties are renewed and enhanced.
> 
> Non-Muslims are not required to follow Islamic practices during Ramadan, but there are customs and regulations that should be observed by everybody. Non-Muslims are expected to respect the Muslim Ramadan practices by not eating, drinking, or smoking in front of Muslims or in any public place in the UAE during daylight hours. This includes your car. Transgressions can be fined.
> 
> Independent eating establishments will not open until sunset, but many stay open into the early morning hours. Most food courts will be shut during the day, but you will find one or two places in each mall that are screened from public view but open. Most hotels will serve food in a location not in the public view during the daylight hours. Some hotels will not serve liquor during the month of Ramadan, but most in Dubai will serve alcohol after 7.00pm. It seems that every year more and more places serve food during the day, but these will be screened from public view.
> 
> Children, pregnant or breast-feeding women and people who are ill are not expected to fast, but please be subtle if giving children drinks or snacks in public.
> 
> Live music is not permitted and you will find that many bars and restaurants are more low-key than usual. Obviously brunches stop for the month. As an alternative, you may wish to go to an Iftar buffet. These are laid on by hotels, although strictly speaking it is the meal for breaking fast in the evening.
> 
> Driving during the late afternoon and early evening is best avoided if at all possible. The law states that everyone should work two hours less, but some have shorter hours and others expect non-Muslims to work a full day. Traffic is very heavy as people rush to get home for Iftar and can be even more erratic than usual.
> 
> Women especially, should consider their attire during Ramadan. Skimpy clothing should not be worn at any time, but extra consideration should be given to our Muslim hosts during Ramadan.
> 
> Business hours will be adjusted in consideration of Ramadan and the work hours are typically reduced. If you need to conduct any business during Ramadan, it would be wise to call in advance to verify the adjusted business hours. In the work environment, you may find it more difficult to schedule meetings. Best to assume that everything takes longer during Ramadan.
> 
> The end of Ramadan will be marked by a three day public holiday, Eid al Fitr (probably from 9th September subject to moon sighting) and the first night will be dry (no alcohol served anywhere). It is a time of celebration.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> -


Very informative, thanks


----------



## Saffiechic83

marc said:


> YES.
> 
> Ramadan Business Hours!!



YAY!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2: 2 hours more to myself everyday...mmm what to do, what to do?????


----------



## manfromkl

*Good Information*

Very good information, thank you Elphaba. I will be arriving to Dubai in July to join my new company. Regarding the public holidays for Ramadhan, is it like 3 days including the weekend (Friday and Saturday) or 3 days public holiday excluding the weekend? Please clarify.


----------



## Elphaba

manfromkl said:


> Very good information, thank you Elphaba. I will be arriving to Dubai in July to join my new company. Regarding the public holidays for Ramadhan, is it like 3 days including the weekend (Friday and Saturday) or 3 days public holiday excluding the weekend? Please clarify.


Invariably three days _including_ the weekend if that is when it happens to fall. Some companies may be more generous and the public sector tends to get more holidays than the private sector.

-


----------



## tribalmatt

Thanks for the informative post. We will be arriving in Dubai a month or so before the start of Ramadan - all being well we will have found somewhere to live and finished all the paperwork/admin etc of visas, licences etc. before Ramadan - but if we are still in the process of going through this how much more difficult is it likely to become dealing with government agencies and estate agents during this time?


----------



## Helios

Elphaba said:


> The end of Ramadan will be marked by a three day public holiday, Eid al Fitr


Elphaba, are you sure it is 3 days? Last year it was 2 days for Eid al fitr and 3 days for Eid al Adha for private sector.


----------



## Elphaba

Helios said:


> Elphaba, are you sure it is 3 days? Last year it was 2 days for Eid al fitr and 3 days for Eid al Adha for private sector.


Three days, but as mentioned earlier it can fall over a weekend so you may only get one or two days off work.

-


----------



## gerrit

Are locals controlled weither they follow the fasting or is it OK to eat for them as well as long as it's not in public? When I lived in Turkey, about half of my non-expat colleagues actually ate whenever they fancied it and said they couldn't care less. Restaurants were open and you could eat in public without a worry (but Turkish law is secular so it's a different situation)

I believe the exemption list is not complete. Pregnant women, those with some types of illnesses, menstruating women, as well as travelling people are excluded as for what I was told (literally this means that even if you take a plane as method of travel and make no physical efford, technically you're travelling and can eat on board ... a Muslim guy I know got quite upset when he noticed he was the only one fasting on board during Ramadan while all others were eating under the excuse that when you travel you can skip fasting during the travel)


----------



## Blue_z

so this thing gets posted yearly now ? very helpful i might say ...


----------



## rushy_23

Some good information there. A lot of my fellow workers were painting a much more grim picture of Ramadan when I first arrived in Riyadh. Doesnt sound that bad other than struggling for food in the day time!


----------



## Ashleymg

Thanks for info, really helpful! This is going to sound like a very silly question  but I take it you should not even drink water in public during Ramadan? 

Thanks


----------



## stewart

Takeaway booze outlets operate as normal 
ie; MMI, A&E


----------



## Elphaba

Ashleymg said:


> Thanks for info, really helpful! This is going to sound like a very silly question  but I take it you should not even drink water in public during Ramadan?
> 
> Thanks


Correct during the day when people are fasting.

-


----------



## Elphaba

stewart said:


> Takeaway booze outlets operate as normal
> ie; MMI, A&E


They haven't in the past. Many have only opened after Iftar.

-


----------



## stewart

Elphaba said:


> They haven't in the past. Many have only opened after Iftar.
> 
> -


They were last ramadan, so I imagine that has not changed


----------



## milado

*Ramedan info*



yummybrummy said:


> Very informative, thanks


thanks


----------



## Sean2008

Are non-Muslims expected to work the normal business hours during Ramadan since they are not fasting?


----------



## dizzyizzy

depends on the company Sean, my company is in one of the free zones so must abide by the rules, therefore we do get shorter hours (9 to 3 if I recall correctly). But last year a few of my non Muslim friends working for western corporations didn't have any changes on their working hours as their bosses considered that since they are not fasting, then there is no need for shorter hours. It all depends on the company.


----------



## Elphaba

By law all employees should have a shorting working day, although not all companies abide by the rules...
-


----------



## xander

*recruiting*

Hi there!

How is the recruiting process affected by the Ramadan period? Is it slower than usual (already slow as a snail...) Are there still hiring in this time?

Thanks.


----------



## stewart

Elphaba said:


> By law all employees should have a shorting working day, although not all companies abide by the rules...
> -


Not entirely true, They can still work 8 hours but the the time after working 6 hours is paid as overtime. 6+2


----------



## Jynxgirl

stewart said:


> Not entirely true, They can still work 8 hours but the the time after working 6 hours is paid as overtime. 6+2


8 hours... oh how I wish!  I didnt know anyone here got to only work 8 hours.


----------



## lilyhollow

Good informative post, thanks Elphaba! My husband will be in Karachi for the first half of Ramadan and Dubai for the second half so just read this out to him.


----------



## jamin

Our shipping will be arriving end August. Will Ramadam affect port services and customs clearance? The shipping company thought not as ports need to keep imports and exports moving along. But wanted to ask anyone here if they have or heard 1st hand experience of this so we can prepare ourselves for potential delays. Cheers.
J x


----------



## Elphaba

jamin said:


> Our shipping will be arriving end August. Will Ramadam affect port services and customs clearance? The shipping company thought not as ports need to keep imports and exports moving along. But wanted to ask anyone here if they have or heard 1st hand experience of this so we can prepare ourselves for potential delays. Cheers.
> J x


You'll find that everything moves a little slower during Ramadan as people work shorter days. Expect your shipment to take a few extra days from arrival to delivery.

-


----------



## Mo0nStaR21

Ashleymg said:


> Thanks for info, really helpful! This is going to sound like a very silly question  but I take it you should not even drink water in public during Ramadan?
> 
> Thanks


*well actually islam itself doesnt state that people who fast shouldnt be exposed to food ..the whole point of fasting is avoiding temptations and going on as you do your daily routine (meaning not sleep out the fast so that you wont even feel the hunger the whole day)... if there are no temptations there is no point to fasting anyway...i dont understand the whole idea of not allowing people to eat in public :-?*


----------



## Elphaba

Mo0nStaR21 said:


> *well actually islam itself doesnt state that people who fast shouldnt be exposed to food ..the whole point of fasting is avoiding temptations and going on as you do your daily routine (meaning not sleep out the fast so that you wont even feel the hunger the whole day)... if there are no temptations there is no point to fasting anyway...i dont understand the whole idea of not allowing people to eat in public :-?*


Correct regarding Islam, but the laws of the UAE do not permit consumption in public during Ramadan.

-


----------



## Mo0nStaR21

Elphaba said:


> Correct regarding Islam, but the laws of the UAE do not permit consumption in public during Ramadan.
> 
> -


*umm yeh i figured since i was born here..but i never got to ask why n whats the logic behind it.. specially when i heard that they fine people for eating  not so respectful..
could you come up with the logic behind it?? just curious  i am familiar with the law..and i am a muslim..so it doesnt really make a difference to me...*


----------



## Mitch66uk

Can someone confirm what happens at the gym? I suspect I will have to sneak to the toilet to drink water but are there exceptions if you are dehydrated?

First time poster, been in DXB for a year, previously in Moscow for 3 years. Hello all!!


----------



## Elphaba

Mitch66uk said:


> Can someone confirm what happens at the gym? I suspect I will have to sneak to the toilet to drink water but are there exceptions if you are dehydrated?
> 
> First time poster, been in DXB for a year, previously in Moscow for 3 years. Hello all!!


No drinking in public during the day, so assume that you would have to drink in private. Best to check with your gym, as rules may vary depending on their set up.
-


----------



## JonStewart87

Thanks for the information! I'm new to the forum and looking forward to continued contact. great information from what i've seen!

i'm moving to dubai aug 17, smack dab in the middle of ramadan.. no time like the present, eh?


----------



## Elphaba

JonStewart87 said:


> Thanks for the information! I'm new to the forum and looking forward to continued contact. great information from what i've seen!
> 
> i'm moving to dubai aug 17, smack dab in the middle of ramadan.. no time like the present, eh?


Welcome. You'll have an interesting start, but at least you should get shorter working days for the first few weeks, then time off at Eid.


----------



## JonStewart87

Elphaba said:


> Welcome. You'll have an interesting start, but at least you should get shorter working days for the first few weeks, then time off at Eid.


plenty of time to hit Home Centre and Ikea!


----------



## pamela0810

JonStewart87 said:


> plenty of time to hit Home Centre and Ikea!


You've obviously been doing your homework!


----------



## CarlZA

If you are flying from one UAE place to another are you allowed to drink/eat on the air plane?

I'm going to Oman (yeah I know it's a short flight) in Ramadan. Just curious if this applies to land, sea and air?


----------



## Elphaba

CarlZA said:


> If you are flying from one UAE place to another are you allowed to drink/eat on the air plane?
> 
> I'm going to Oman (yeah I know it's a short flight) in Ramadan. Just curious if this applies to land, sea and air?


Yes you can. Travellors are exempt from fasting, although Muslims who break fast in this way are effectively expected to 'make up the time'.
-


----------



## JonStewart87

Great article Elphaba! thanks for the on-site information!


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad

what about eating and drinking during the work hours?


----------



## bonk

CarlZA said:


> If you are flying from one UAE place to another are you allowed to drink/eat on the air plane?
> 
> I'm going to Oman (yeah I know it's a short flight) in Ramadan. Just curious if this applies to land, sea and air?


Yes, at least with most airlines including EK. Maybe not Saudi airlines, I don't know. Also Dubai airport after passport control allows eating, drinking during the day. Even alcohol at the Irish Village (at least in the past that's been the case).



Mohammed-Awaad said:


> what about eating and drinking during the work hours?


Depends on who you work for. Most companies will have screened off areas where non-Muslims can eat and drink. But in more public workspaces it would be wise to refrain.


----------



## Robinson

*Re*



yummybrummy said:


> Very informative, thanks


Thanks for sharing information
Happy Ramadan to you all.....


----------



## sanja

Is there any good place to hang out during the Ramadan?
What to do if there is no music and no entertainment.......hmmmmmmmmmmm

Any advice?


----------



## zahira1

Hi all, My husband and I will be in Dubai for a week during Ramadan (travelling through). we will be doing the typical touristy desert and dinner bash, would it be considered impolite to drink in the vehicle whilst we are travelling in the desert? or would it be best that we wait until Iftar. Thanks


----------



## Elphaba

zahira1 said:


> Hi all, My husband and I will be in Dubai for a week during Ramadan (travelling through). we will be doing the typical touristy desert and dinner bash, would it be considered impolite to drink in the vehicle whilst we are travelling in the desert? or would it be best that we wait until Iftar. Thanks


Your driver/guide will tell you what is permitted, but it is likely that you will be able to drink discretely, especially if you fellow passengers are not Muslim.

You will find that most hotels will have somewhere open for guests to eat and drink during the day and in the major resorts they are likely to be serving drinks around the pool, although not alcohol during the day.
-


----------



## zahira1

Elphaba said:


> Your driver/guide will tell you what is permitted, but it is likely that you will be able to drink discretely, especially if you fellow passengers are not Muslim.
> 
> You will find that most hotels will have somewhere open for guests to eat and drink during the day and in the major resorts they are likely to be serving drinks around the pool, although not alcohol during the day.
> -


thank you for your quick reply. Much appreciated.

Regards z


----------



## M.Sharaf

*Ramadan dos and don’ts*

i found it on Time Oud Dubai , thought to share the same with you all ...

*Ramadan dos and don’ts​*
DO listen to music on your iPod if you wish. As long as the tunes you’re playing are inaudible to others, you won’t offend anyone.

DO make the most of the community spirit and food to be found in the iftar and suhour tents at many of the city’s larger hotels. Look upon it as an opportunity to relax, play games and experience some traditional Arabic hospitality. 

DO get into the charitable spirit during the Holy Month. You don’t have to spend the earth – small gestures go a long way. From buying a construction worker some water at sunset to rescuing a kitten, every little helps, and it’s a great way to give something back to the community. 

DO visit the free iftars at local mosques. They’re for everyone, rich or poor, young or old – there is no barrier. They are generally organised by the mosque committee, although neighbours and surrounding residents also bring delicacies such as dates and laban (a yoghurt drink), which they usually share with others. 

DO go to pub quizzes during Ramadan. Anything that may distract the mind from its meditative state during fasting hours should be avoided, but bar quizzes that take place after 7pm are perfectly fine. 

DO ask fasters how it’s going, but bear in mind that it’s a religious experience so keep your enquiries short and respectful, and avoid asking them how they are every two hours. You’ll only make them hungry!

DON’T smoke, drink, chew gum or eat in public in the hours between sunrise and sunset. It’s offensive, and blatant flouting of the rules could also get you a warning or fine from the police, or even result in you spending the rest of the month in jail. 

DON’T dance or sing in public at any time, day or night. Not that you should have many opportunities – there will be no live music gigs during Ramadan, and only background music will be allowed in bars. 

DON’T expect to have the kind of blow-out clubbing weekends you’re used to. Major nightclubs will be shut, but most bars and pubs will be open in the evenings. While some may open before sundown, they will not serve any alcohol until 7pm. 

DON’T play very loud music at any time, whether in your car, on the beach or even at home. If it’s audible to others, it may offend. 

DON’T wear any revealing or tight clothing in public. 

DON’T swear in public. Blasphemy is frowned upon at the best of times, but during the Holy Month it’s particularly insulting. 

DON’T Drink outside, even if you have been jogging or exercising. The general rule is no drinking, eating, 

*Ramadan Karim to all of you ... *


----------



## pamela0810

Need your advice Elphaba and anyone else in a similar situation could probably help as well:
Our company has been following the "reduced working hours during Ramadan" policy ever since it was set up about 11 years ago. We've recently hired a new head of HR who has now decided that the non-fasting associates work regular hours and only the Muslim associates get to leave 2-3 hour earlier. Needless to say, this has not gone down well with the rest of the people as we do not get paid overtime for the additional working hours. My question is, what can be done in such a situation? A lot of companies do not work reduced hours but if that is against the law, will the company be slapped with a fine or something similar?
Appreciate your help!


----------



## Elphaba

pamela0810 said:


> Need your advice Elphaba and anyone else in a similar situation could probably help as well:
> Our company has been following the "reduced working hours during Ramadan" policy ever since it was set up about 11 years ago. We've recently hired a new head of HR who has now decided that the non-fasting associates work regular hours and only the Muslim associates get to leave 2-3 hour earlier. Needless to say, this has not gone down well with the rest of the people as we do not get paid overtime for the additional working hours. My question is, what can be done in such a situation? A lot of companies do not work reduced hours but if that is against the law, will the company be slapped with a fine or something similar?
> Appreciate your help!


As the company is breaking the law by not offering shorter working hours to everyone, you can report them to the Ministry of Labour. A Ministerial resolution states that everyone should be permitted to work two hours less and this will be enforced. The Ministry of Labour helpline number is 800 665.
-


----------



## marc

I think my company is trying to do the same as well, I wrote them an email quoting M.O.E so hopefully that should do it.

last year was 9 til 4pm and now this year 9 til 6.pm - I dont think so.


----------



## dizzyizzy

I hope Eid doesn't fall on a Friday like last year!!!


----------



## Elphaba

If you are lucky it'll be Thursday. Just one extra day of for employees though.
-


----------



## Yoga girl

Does the shorter working day apply to ALL companies, government and non government owned (ie private) companies? And to Muslims and non muslims alike?
I have a number of friends who are not muslims and work for governement owned companies who have been told that the Ministry of Labour does not cover them and the rules are different from them.
Can anyone confirm? 
Having also read the National today where the Sheikh of Abu Dhabi reminds everyone of the shorter working day on full pay or overtime paid to employees made to work extra hours during Ramadan... i find it difficult to believe what they have been told is correct.
:confused2:


----------



## Elphaba

Yoga girl said:


> Does the shorter working day apply to ALL companies, government and non government owned (ie private) companies? And to Muslims and non muslims alike?
> I have a number of friends who are not muslims and work for governement owned companies who have been told that the Ministry of Labour does not cover them and the rules are different from them.
> Can anyone confirm?
> Having also read the National today where the Sheikh of Abu Dhabi reminds everyone of the shorter working day on full pay or overtime paid to employees made to work extra hours during Ramadan... i find it difficult to believe what they have been told is correct.
> :confused2:


The law states that everyone should work two hours less in Ramadan, no matter religion. Some govt companies are exempted from some aspects of labour law, but my understanding is that this should apply to all employees in the UAE.
-


----------



## bonk

Ramadan starts 11 August 2010 - announced by WAM tonight.

WAM



> Ramadan begins tomorrow in UAE
> 
> Aug 10, 2010 - 09:40 -
> Abu Dhabi, 10 Aug. 2010 (WAM) - Tomorrow, Wednesday 11 August 2010, will be the first day of the holy month of Ramadan, the moon sighting committee announced today.
> 
> WAM/MAB


----------



## JonStewart87

Ramadan Mubarak!


----------



## gaurangt9

*Employment visa*

I wanted to know that during Ramadan does the authority allow to enter Dubai on employment visas do they do the processing for the same& how much time does it take to process a employment visa if applied on 11th July 2010.


----------



## stewart

jonstewart87 said:


> ramadan mubarak!


----------



## pamela0810

gaurangt9 said:


> I wanted to know that during Ramadan does the authority allow to enter Dubai on employment visas do they do the processing for the same& how much time does it take to process a employment visa if applied on 11th July 2010.


Although working hours are reduced, the place does not come to a standstill. Visas are still processed and might take a little longer than usual but if your company applied for an employment visa on the 11th of July, they should've got it by now. It's been a month already, I would suggest you follow up with them and put a little pressure on the PRO.


----------



## gaurangt9

Thanks


----------



## Milo98

*Thanks!!!*



Elphaba said:


> The holy month of Ramadan starts in a little over a month (probably 11th August subject to moon sighting) and I thought it worthwhile to provide some information to those who have not experienced this before....
> 
> -


Thanks a lot!! A very informative post which will certainly help whilst out in Dubai as I would not like to offend anyone during such an important and religious time.


----------



## Mo0nStaR21

*Elphaba i have a question. you kind of answered it on the page before but mine is a little different..
is there a different working hour rule kind of thing for medical centers? does the reception have to work normal hours even if fasting? -.-
cant i do anything about that? and by the way they havent got me a labour card yet so thats another minus point..?

i told them the UAE law states that working hours are supposed to be reduced from 8 to 6 and i am a muslim and also fasting if i work for more than 6 hours i wont be home ontime for iftar...but they are claiming that the UAE law does not state such a thing. is there any link to the law i can use to prove them wrong?*


----------



## Yoga girl

Mo0nStaR21 said:


> *Elphaba i have a question. you kind of answered it on the page before but mine is a little different..
> is there a different working hour rule kind of thing for medical centers? does the reception have to work normal hours even if fasting? -.-
> cant i do anything about that? and by the way they havent got me a labour card yet so thats another minus point..?
> 
> i told them the UAE law states that working hours are supposed to be reduced from 8 to 6 and i am a muslim and also fasting if i work for more than 6 hours i wont be home ontime for iftar...but they are claiming that the UAE law does not state such a thing. is there any link to the law i can use to prove them wrong?*


For UAE labour laws try these links:
www.zu.ac.ae/library/html/UAEInfo/documents/UAELabourLaw.pdf
http://www.immigration.com/uae/


----------



## Midos

Mo0nStaR21 said:


> *Elphaba i have a question. you kind of answered it on the page before but mine is a little different..
> is there a different working hour rule kind of thing for medical centers? does the reception have to work normal hours even if fasting? -.-
> cant i do anything about that? and by the way they havent got me a labour card yet so thats another minus point..?
> 
> i told them the UAE law states that working hours are supposed to be reduced from 8 to 6 and i am a muslim and also fasting if i work for more than 6 hours i wont be home ontime for iftar...but they are claiming that the UAE law does not state such a thing. is there any link to the law i can use to prove them wrong?*


Are you working in Dubai Healthcare City ? If so, it is part of freezone and has different regulations that the UAE labor law. For example you get dubai free zone card instead of Labor card. 

But call the labor ministry to get answers for your questions. They are very nice and helpful


----------



## Sabeen

Thankyou for explaining wonderfully how people should behave in Ramadan. May Allah forgive ll our sins in this blessed month. 
Ma'Asalam


----------



## ami1

Miss Maha said:


> thank you for the information


hey thanks for the info been here nearly a month non muslim have lost so much weight cus nothing to eat anyways wherws the best place to meet friends as have own business here and need to meet new people as new from uk


----------



## pamela0810

ami1 said:


> hey thanks for the info been here nearly a month non muslim have lost so much weight cus nothing to eat anyways wherws the best place to meet friends as have own business here and need to meet new people as new from uk


Keep an eye out on the forum. There's lots of events going on and people usually post them a few days in advance. We're having quiz night tomorrow at Bidi Bondi. The thread's on the first page of the forum and you can find all the details in there.


----------



## bubble_boy

Probably a stupid question, but you never know... 

Are you allowed to buy refreshments at the movies during the day, or is it also only after sunset? I know it is probably closed, just want to make sure.


----------



## bonk

bubbles said:


> Probably a stupid question, but you never know...
> 
> Are you allowed to buy refreshments at the movies during the day, or is it also only after sunset? I know it is probably closed, just want to make sure.


Only after Iftar .


----------



## dizzyizzy

bubbles said:


> Probably a stupid question, but you never know...
> 
> Are you allowed to buy refreshments at the movies during the day, or is it also only after sunset? I know it is probably closed, just want to make sure.


The candy shop at the cinema will be closed, however you can always sneak in your secret stash of candy and eat it, just be very discreet!


----------



## Andy Capp

dizzyizzy said:


> The candy shop at the cinema will be closed, however you can always sneak in your secret stash of candy and eat it, just be very discreet!


So speaks a woman of experience....


----------



## bonk

dizzyizzy said:


> The candy shop at the cinema will be closed, however you can always sneak in your secret stash of candy and eat it, just be very discreet!


I overheard someone in front of me in the ticket queue asking about that the other day. The ticket seller said CID sometimes come in and check cinemas during the day for sneaky eaters.

Whether or not CID really do that, or the ticket person was just trying to scare the customer I don't know.

Or maybe they were talking about sneaky snoggers and I misunderstood what was being discussed when the word eating was used  ...


----------



## dizzyizzy

Andy Capp said:


> So speaks a woman of experience....


yes - my friend's experience!! She went last week and I was so curious about the whole candy eating issue so I asked her. She confirmed my worries: candy shop is closed. I personally haven't been to the cinema since the Clash Of the Titans fiasco


----------



## ami1

pamela0810 said:


> Keep an eye out on the forum. There's lots of events going on and people usually post them a few days in advance. We're having quiz night tomorrow at Bidi Bondi. The thread's on the first page of the forum and you can find all the details in there.


hi thanks will read up


----------



## Andy Capp

Eid holidays announced, start Wednesday (sunset i guess) so does that mean Friday is Brunch day???

gulfnews : Eid Al Fitr holidays for federal ministries and departments in UAE announced


----------



## Helios

It is only for Government, it doesn't apply to private sector.
And it is the holidays that starts on the 8th not the actual eid, eid is still subject to moon crscent observation and may fall either on thursday or friday.


----------



## getcape

Regardless of which day actually is the first day of Eid, am I correct to say that Dubai will be dry for 24 hours from 6/7pm the prior day?


----------



## $ammy

ANy news out yet as to when Eid is happening? Holidays for the private sector?


----------



## Helios

$ammy said:


> ANy news out yet as to when Eid is happening? Holidays for the private sector?


We will know only on Wednesday night.


----------



## Helios

Helios said:


> Elphaba, are you sure it is 3 days? Last year it was 2 days for Eid al fitr and 3 days for Eid al Adha for private sector.





Elphaba said:


> Three days, but as mentioned earlier it can fall over a weekend so you may only get one or two days off work.


Hi Elphaba, looks like I was right  : gulfnews : UAE private sector to get two days off for Eid


----------



## Midos

Helios said:


> Hi Elphaba, looks like I was right  : gulfnews : UAE private sector to get two days off for Eid


Yep 2 days. Most likely Friday & Saturday. 
Anyway , most companies i think will shift the holiday to Sunday & Monday. We received the email today


----------



## pamela0810

Eid Mubarak everyone!

Eid Al Fitr holiday for UAE's private sector announced - Culture & Society - ArabianBusiness.com


----------



## pkmember

*Ramadan*

This is great information; especially since my parents, in-laws and brother were worried about visiting us in the Arabian Ranches during Ramadan. Thanks


----------



## newbie913

I am back in work today and its only 2pm and usually i would have finished at 3pm.. so i am rather bored ... oh dear! wish it was still Ramadan


----------



## Helios

All good things come to an end


----------

